# Sin-Jin Smyth



## Sinister

Rather than go into a long-winded speech about how much I want to see this movie, I am simply going to give the link and exit quietly. The synopsis of the movie and the fact that *Midnight Syndicate* is doing the music speaks volumes to why this is at the top of my next years "Must-See" list. If this doesn't get ****ed up six ways to Sunday, then this is going to be a great sight to see my friends. http://www.sin-jinsmyth.com/


----------



## Don of the Dead

Sinister said:


> Rather than go into a long-winded speech about how much I want to see this movie, I am simply going to give the link and exit quietly. The synopsis of the movie and the fact that *Midnight Syndicate* is doing the music speaks volumes to why this is at the top of my next years "Must-See" list. If this doesn't get ****ed up six ways to Sunday, then this is going to be a great sight to see my friends. http://www.sin-jinsmyth.com/


I too am looking forward to this, Ive chatted with the director on line several times (he even sent me a Sin-JinSmth mug) and is a great guy, sounds like a cool flick.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah, this looks like it'll be a killer movie. The cast is immense and the premise is pretty original. Looks like a winner to me. :jol:


----------



## Don of the Dead

I just got a T-**** in the mail today too! Neat-O!


----------



## Sinister

Hey man, how come it is I post the message and you get the swag? Something just don't seem right about this. :googly:


----------



## Don of the Dead

Sinister said:


> Hey man, how come it is I post the message and you get the swag? Something just don't seem right about this. :googly:


I'LL TRY TO GET IN CONTACT WITH HIM AND SEE IF HE'LL VIST US OVER HERE.

damn caps, but I'm too lazy yo re-type it....


----------



## Sinister

Here's a first pic from the movie which now has "Rowdy" Roddy Piper attached to the production:


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Hello-

I hope you don't mind if I join this discussion...I'm Ethan, the director of SIN-JIN SMYTH.

I should thank Zombie F for the patience while I fumbled around trying to get on this board to say hello....So THANK YOU!

On the film, thanks for the kind words....what should we talk about? SIN-JIN SMYTH? Or do you want to kick some celebrity hack into the dirt?


----------



## ETHAN

AND TO MY FRIEND DON OF THE DEAD---

HELLO! It's been a long time since we talked....


----------



## Hella

Thanks Sinister for posting the link to the site. From what I can see on the website, I think I am really gonna like this movie. 
any idea when it will hit the theaters this year?


----------



## ETHAN

Target Date Is October.


----------



## claymud

That does look like it'll be good.


----------



## Zombie-F

This is easily one of the horror movies I'm anticipating the most. I so can't wait.


----------



## Sinister

With the storyline that's in production, and Roddy Piper, plus two of my favorite musical acts *Midnight Syndicate* and *The Cult's* Billy Duffy involved, how can you go wrong? The worst thing about it all is "THE WAIT." 

Glad to have you here, Ethan, you can jump on one of my threads anytime, dude.

Oh, and you're quite welcome Hella.

I have a question, E. How are you going to address the Devil's simultaneous appearing in India? Is it going to be an intregal part of the storyline?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



claymud said:


> That does look like it'll be good.


Thank you...we'll talk more about it...hopefully you'll approve.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Zombie-F said:


> This is easily one of the horror movies I'm anticipating the most. I so can't wait.


Now, that means alot...

Once we took this picture outside the studio system (To maintain creative control) we had a serious firefight on our hands and it's nice---after working around the clock for about a year---to hear fans---who know what the hell they're talking about---say they can't wait!!!

So thank you.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> With the storyline that's in production, and Roddy Piper, plus two of my favorite musical acts *Midnight Syndicate* and *The Cult's* Billy Duffy involved, how can you go wrong? The worst thing about it all is "THE WAIT."
> 
> Glad to have you here, Ethan, you can jump on one of my threads anytime, dude.
> 
> Oh, and you're quite welcome Hella.
> 
> I have a question, E. How are you going to address the Devil's simultaneous appearing in India? Is it going to be an intregal part of the storyline?


Thank you...

And thank you Hella...

See Sinister, to me, Piper and Duffy (And Syndicate) were great decisions (and they're great to work with. They are also very good people) but the studio fought me on it.

And on the film: The movie opens in India as soldiers of the Indian army find proof of the existance of The Devil!!!

Then the action moves to Kansas...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Sorry for the duel post...It was so important I had to say it twice!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

ETHAN said:


> Sorry for the duel post...It was so important I had to say it twice!!!


Double post... allow me to take care of that... gone!

I'm just so eager to see this because it seems that we're in a time where movies just lack any new ideas. They're all either sequels or really poorly conceived remakes.

Plus, the premise really intrigues me for whatever reason.

Oh, and the Hotrod rules too.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Zombie-F said:


> Double post... allow me to take care of that... gone!
> 
> I'm just so eager to see this because it seems that we're in a time where movies just lack any new ideas. They're all either sequels or really poorly conceived remakes.
> 
> Plus, the premise really intrigues me for whatever reason.
> 
> Oh, and the Hotrod rules too.


HA-HA! Hotrod does rule....

And you're right we're in a time where it's fashionable to re-imagine, re-tread, re-**** with ideas (Some of which were not good to begin with)...

There seems to be a shortage of imagination and new work... Maybe you'll be the one to re-invent a few things and get this industry jump started again...


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> ...it's nice---after working around the clock for about a year---to hear fans---who know what the hell they're talking about---say they can't wait!!!


Yeah - I'm in LA (kinda), and the buzz is good around town! Really looking forward.

Thanks for your hard work - we need more folks who follow their dreams and stand firm against studio tinkering.


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> There seems to be a shortage of imagination and new work... Maybe you'll be the one to re-invent a few things and get this industry jump started again...


I want to be the one to re-invent things! I want to be the one!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Yeah - I'm in LA (kinda), and the buzz is good around town! Really looking forward.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work - we need more folks who follow their dreams and stand firm against studio tinkering.


Thank you!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> I want to be the one to re-invent things! I want to be the one!


You can do it, man, get busy! We need more people like you for a REBEL ALLIANCE that can operate outside the sudio's restrictions and break new ground! You can do it!!!

Just remember....it doesn't matter what they think or what they say....We're the ones that get it done!!! We are the fans, not them!!!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> I want to be the one to re-invent things! I want to be the one!


What about me?  I thought it was an "us" thing.

Edward Douglas (Syndicate) is a cool fellow. I've actually recieved correspondence in the form of comments and email at times. Billy Duffy has always been one of my favorite guitarists since *The Cult* released _Electric_ back in the 80's. Too bad he couldn't have brought Ian Astbury to the project, Ethan. That would have been just the height of coolness.

Man, I love the answer about India. Give me some time. I'm sure I will come up with other questions. Be sure to clue us in to that trailer.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> What about me?  I thought it was an "us" thing.
> 
> Edward Douglas (Syndicate) is a cool fellow. I've actually recieved correspondence in the form of comments and email at times. Billy Duffy has always been one of my favorite guitarists since *The Cult* released _Electric_ back in the 80's. Too bad he couldn't have brought Ian Astbury to the project, Ethan. That would have been just the height of coolness.
> 
> Man, I love the answer about India. Give me some time. I'm sure I will come up with other questions. Be sure to clue us in to that trailer.


Actually, THE CULT is back in action---thru the month of March---they'll be making a dent on a U.S. tour....

And Douglass is a class act, one of the finest people I have ever met.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> What about me?  I thought it was an "us" thing.


 Sorry - just wasn't thinking. You know it's _always_ an "us" thing!

Now get your bum to Horrywood so we can get to work!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Here, have you checked this out:

http://www.reelhorror.com/news/2006_02.php#005754


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Sorry - just wasn't thinking. You know it's _always_ an "us" thing!
> 
> Now get your bum to Horrywood so we can get to work!


Yeah, get to work!!! You need to revolutionize the business....we need help out here!!!


----------



## Sinister

I just wish that *Midnight Syndicate* could have worked some things out with Joseph Vargo. His *Nox Arcana* project is very reminiscent of the MS albums he worked on _Born of the Night, Realm of Shadows;_ the latter being my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> Here, have you checked this out:
> 
> http://www.reelhorror.com/news/2006_02.php#005754


Excellent! Any movie that has me checking under the bed before I go to sleep is a rousing success in my mind!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> I just wish that *Midnight Syndicate* could have worked some things out with Joseph Vargo. His *Nox Arcana* project is very reminiscent of the MS albums he worked on _Born of the Night, Realm of Shadows;_ the latter being my favorite album of theirs.


I don't know much about that situation. Syndicate has some good work in development but I'll let them stop in here and make the announcement themselves...


----------



## Sinister

Read the article. Jonathan Davis? THE Jonathan Davis of *Korn?* Interesting. He did the singing for Lestat in the atrocious, *Queen of the Damned* and now he's playing SIN-JIN? Shweet!

Man, this just keeps sounding better and better.


----------



## Sinister

ETHAN said:


> I don't know much about that situation. Syndicate has some good work in development but I'll let them stop in here and make the announcement themselves...


Too ****in' cool! You are making some fast friends here, E!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Davis does some impressive things in this film...

Together with Make-Up and Monsters (The team who designed and built the monster for Jeepers Creepers) they did some good work! And I think you'll be impressed on how SIN-JIN SMYTH comes across...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> Too ****in' cool! You are making some fast friends here, E!


Thank you....

Douglass has never turned his back on a fan...I think he'd be proud to jump in here and say hello....


----------



## Sinister

Here comes some obligatory questions fans ask those in the bidness:

Who are some actors/actresses you would like to work with

Would you like to work with Baker, Bottin, Nicotero or Savini as far as effects go in another film?

And what are some of your favorite Horror films or influences?


----------



## dougspaulding

...and did you like the *BWP*?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> Here comes some obligatory questions fans ask those in the bidness:
> 
> Who are some actors/actresses you would like to work with
> 
> Would you like to work with Baker, Bottin, Nicotero or Savini as far as effects go in another film?
> 
> And what are some of your favorite Horror films or influences?


1) Aside from the cast and crew of SIN-JIN SMYTH...Daniel Day-Lewis, Crowe, Suchet, Rush.

2) Baker has made an impact on me since I was a kid (Star Wars) and Bottin is impressive. He was behind one of my favorite films of all time...Carpenter's The Thing.

3) From a horror stand point...Alien. The Origional Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Universal Monster machine of the '30's and '40's. But I've also been moved by the work of directors outside this box...Curtiz, Ford, Kurosawa (who kicked ass) Sam Peckinpah, Sydney Pollack, Coppola (Apocalypse Now being a pretty dangerous film)...

And also work on a lit. front...Washington Irving, Robert Louis Stevenson, Matheson, Serling...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Everyone have a good night. Thanks for your time....


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> Matheson, Serling...


Mathison wrote my second favourite haunted house novel *Hell House*. I yield to no one in my respect for Rod Serling - *TZ* is my second favourite TV show ever. I loved the way he fought the network and the censors at every turn and _still_ managed to put out the finest drama ever seen on TV. He was and is a true giant of the medium.

(Sorry I'm getting off the thread topic)


----------



## Dr Morbius

WOW! What a cool thread...You guys have friends in high places!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> WOW!...You guys have friends in high places!


Well, I'm trying!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Mathison wrote my second favourite haunted house novel *Hell House*. I yield to no one in my respect for Rod Serling - *TZ* is my second favourite TV show ever. I loved the way he fought the network and the censors at every turn and _still_ managed to put out the finest drama ever seen on TV. He was and is a true giant of the medium.
> 
> (Sorry I'm getting off the thread topic)


Any discussion regarding Serling, Mathison, Twlight Zone is good with me...it's legendary work!!!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> WOW! What a cool thread...You guys have friends in high places!


Dr. Morbius, you need to get in this conversation....where have you been?


----------



## DeathTouch

I see that you were talking about korn. I saw them in concert at Rosemont with my step-son. But they were having audio problems. Not as good as I thought. Saw Rob Zombie in Chicago. Kick asss.

I hope we are talking about the same thing. If not, never mind, I am just talking out my ass again.


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> Dr. Morbius, you need to get in this conversation....where have you been?


I'd like nothing better than to join in the conversation, but I've been working like a slave at the hospital, working ungodly hours and ....well enough about me..This is a Sin-Jin Smyth thread isn't it? OK, tell me about your worst day filming? I mean I want to hear the real ****..Here's your chance to vent. Any good dirt? ( I'm such a sleaze).


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> I'd like nothing better than to join in the conversation, but I've been working like a slave at the hospital, working ungodly hours and ....well enough about me..This is a Sin-Jin Smyth thread isn't it? OK, tell me about your worst day filming? I mean I want to hear the real ****..Here's your chance to vent. Any good dirt? ( I'm such a sleaze).


Ya' know...I've had plenty of **** jobs so I'll be the first to tell ya' that the worst day filming is always better than some other things I can be doing to make a buck!!!

We had production issues of almost EVERY type but thanks to the professionalism of the cast and crew---it's was the crew that really pulled us through---we survived it.

Actually we had the best personalities that you can imagine jump in the trenches to get this done AND IT WASN'T EASY! And thanks to 'that professionalism' the 'drama' was kept to a minium...

There was actually a writer named Chis Essex who followed the production and is in the process of compiling a book (I don't want to take away from his work---it's a pretty detailed account of the good and BAD---and something you might want to check out for yourself) that takes the reader from DAY ONE (When the script was scrathed together) thru the finance process (where money was put together privately after talks with the studios broke down) and thru production and on...It gets into the mistakes, the politics, the creative side of the business, all the trouble....you'll like it!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> ...and did you like the *BWP*?


Not this again...! 

Are there any female leads in the film? Most everything has pointed to this being an almost entirely male POV type flick.


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> Ya' know...I've had plenty of **** jobs so I'll be the first to tell ya' that the worst day filming is always better than some other things I can be doing to make a buck!!!
> 
> We had production issues of almost EVERY type but thanks to the professionalism of the cast and crew---it's was the crew that really pulled us through---we survived it.
> 
> Actually we had the best personalities that you can imagine jump in the trenches to get this done AND IT WASN'T EASY! And thanks to 'that professionalism' the 'drama' was kept to a minium...
> 
> There was actually a writer named Chis Essex who followed the production and is in the process of compiling a book (I don't want to take away from his work---it's a pretty detailed account of the good and BAD---and something you might want to check out for yourself) that takes the reader from DAY ONE (When the script was scrathed together) thru the finance process (where money was put together privately after talks with the studios broke down) and thru production and on...It gets into the mistakes, the politics, the creative side of the business, all the trouble....you'll like it!


Thanks for the heads up, Ethan..Any idea on a working title? Or will you perhaps post a link with info on how and where to obtain said journal?

I'm happy to hear that your worst day filming is better than the best day flipping burgers!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> Not this again...!
> 
> Are there any female leads in the film? Most everything has pointed to this being an almost entirely male POV type flick.


Might I suggest "Steel Magnolias"?

Just kidding, my friend. That's a actually a good question.


----------



## dougspaulding

I think Jenna Jameson is in it, is she not? (Of course, she may not be a lead character, for all I know)


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> I think Jenna Jameson is in it, is she not? (Of course, she may not be a lead character, for all I know)


My point exactly. I checked the site and IMDB and no info is forthcoming. Ethan?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Aright, I'm in....let me go back and take your questions one at a time. I don't want to leave anybody out!!!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



DeathTouch said:


> I see that you were talking about korn. I saw them in concert at Rosemont with my step-son. But they were having audio problems. Not as good as I thought. Saw Rob Zombie in Chicago. Kick asss.
> 
> I hope we are talking about the same thing. If not, never mind, I am just talking out my ass again.


Yes...we were in fact talkin' about Korn.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> I'd like nothing better than to join in the conversation, but I've been working like a slave at the hospital, working ungodly hours and ....well enough about me..This is a Sin-Jin Smyth thread isn't it? OK, tell me about your worst day filming? I mean I want to hear the real ****..Here's your chance to vent. Any good dirt? ( I'm such a sleaze).


Working in a hospital is a pretty noble thing but if they're making you into a slave with ungodly hours you need to become a film maker---like THESE guys!!!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> Not this again...!
> 
> Are there any female leads in the film? Most everything has pointed to this being an almost entirely male POV type flick.


If by BWP you mean the Blair Witch Project (sorry I'm not 'net savy yet) the answer is No...it gave me motion sickness!

And there are some good female characters in this film...Jacqueline Moore (Of the WWE) Elieen Deitz (The Exorcist) Elieen Davidson and a few surprises...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> Not this again...!
> 
> Are there any female leads in the film? Most everything has pointed to this being an almost entirely male POV type flick.


But you're right, Sinister, it is geared and heavily ramped up by a platoon of male actors...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Ethan..Any idea on a working title? Or will you perhaps post a link with info on how and where to obtain said journal?
> 
> I'm happy to hear that your worst day filming is better than the best day flipping burgers!


It's true, Morbius, the worst day filming is never a bad thing....and I'll get you details on the journal as I get 'em....right now you can check the site www.sin-jinsmyth.com because they are about to start posting some 'exerpts' as they overhaul the whole site!!!

I think you'll like it!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> Might I suggest "Steel Magnolias"?
> 
> Just kidding, my friend. That's a actually a good question.


I never saw Steel Magnolias...was it any good?


----------



## ETHAN

HELLO DOUGSPAULDING-

Jenna is involved...we're in the process of working a few things out...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> My point exactly. I checked the site and IMDB and no info is forthcoming. Ethan?


Hello Sinister-

More information will be making it's way onto the IMDB site...but there is only so much you might want to know about this film before seeing it!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> Working in a hospital is a pretty noble thing but if they're making you into a slave with ungodly hours you need to become a film maker---like THESE guys!!!


What guys?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> What guys?


These guys....Sinister, Spaulding and others like them....the REBEL ALLIANCE, MAN!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> These guys....Sinister, Spaulding and others like them....the REBEL ALLIANCE, MAN!!!


I know..I was being facetious...


----------



## Dr Morbius

So what you got planned today, Ethan? Also, what kind of marketing plan do you have for the flick? Just curious.


----------



## Sinister

ETHAN said:


> I never saw Steel Magnolias...was it any good?


er, No. 

I'm very interested in knowing how difficult it is to get private funding. I know studios can be a pain to work with when it comes to dishing out the dinero especially when it isn't something they consider a safe investment. This is the reason I believe they make so many remakes. The general consumer market want an item they can readily identify with. I refuse to believe that few original films get made because of a lack of ideas.

Indy films were a trend way back when and a lot of studios invested time and money in them just to take a trip to the cleaners. I'm damn surprised that Eli Roth was ever able to make *Cabin Fever* and have it become a commercial success. Lets be realistic. Just because it has the Indy label on it, doesn't guarantee quality. *SIN-JIN SMYTH* I feel deeply, will be the exception to the norm. This is why I back this film wholeheartedly. There's just so much raw talent involved, that I can't see it being anything but a hit.

Though written as a statement, my first sentence was indeed a query. My second question is, how were you able to secure so many great contributers to the film as far as actors/actresses, music and SFX go?


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> If by BWP you mean the Blair Witch Project (sorry I'm not 'net savy yet) the answer is No...it gave me motion sickness!


It _was_ a bit shaky, wasn't it? I, however, loved it! (I hope this doesn't mean that we _can't_ do lunch!)


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> I never saw Steel Magnolias...was it any good?


Not bad - for a weepy flick.


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> HELLO DOUGSPAULDING-
> 
> Jenna is involved...we're in the process of working a few things out...


At the risk of sounding crass - I bet Jenna is in the process of working a few things out, too! Lord, I apologize for that.

You don't have to tell her I said that.


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> These guys....Sinister, Spaulding and others like them....the REBEL ALLIANCE, MAN!!!


Can we use that name for our production company, *The Rebel Alliance*? It's cool!


----------



## Zombie-F

dougspaulding said:


> Can we use that name for our production company, *The Rebel Alliance*? It's cool!


Maybe if you want George Lucas to sue you. lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about Allied Rebel ?

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Actually, I like *The Fabulous Baker Boys.* Spaulding and I are from a podunk town called Baker. It's the title of a movie. What we have coming up will be kick ass. And the best part of it all, George Lucas has no legal standing in this whatsoever.


----------



## dougspaulding

Zombie-F said:


> Maybe if you want George Lucas to sue you. lol


Yeah - he needs the money!


----------



## dougspaulding

Tell me, Ethan: I see you're working on the WB lot, however, you also say the control of *Sin-Jin* is out of the hands of the studio. Does that mean you have a *Housekeeping Deal* with them? If so, how is that working out? Is it a good way to work?


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How about Allied Rebel ?


Or how about "United Rebels"?

("United Artists", get it?) Sorry.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Actually, I like *The Fabulous Baker Boys.* Spaulding and I are from a podunk town called Baker.


That's a fine idea there, but they, too, would sue us! How about "Baker Stoplight"? (That's an inside joke)


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin_jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> So what you got planned today, Ethan? Also, what kind of marketing plan do you have for the flick? Just curious.


Sorry Morbius-

Yesterday was a rough one, my wife had a Raiderette Reunion to go to so some of the cast and crew (and members of THE CULT) went down to The Royal Hawaiian to crash it...And it went most of the night. So I was hoping I could get a 'pass' on your question, this morning isn't the best time to discuss marketing details...

I hope you understand.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> er, No.
> 
> I'm very interested in knowing how difficult it is to get private funding. I know studios can be a pain to work with when it comes to dishing out the dinero especially when it isn't something they consider a safe investment. This is the reason I believe they make so many remakes. The general consumer market want an item they can readily identify with. I refuse to believe that few original films get made because of a lack of ideas.
> 
> Indy films were a trend way back when and a lot of studios invested time and money in them just to take a trip to the cleaners. I'm damn surprised that Eli Roth was ever able to make *Cabin Fever* and have it become a commercial success. Lets be realistic. Just because it has the Indy label on it, doesn't guarantee quality. *SIN-JIN SMYTH* I feel deeply, will be the exception to the norm. This is why I back this film wholeheartedly. There's just so much raw talent involved, that I can't see it being anything but a hit.
> 
> Though written as a statement, my first sentence was indeed a query. My second question is, how were you able to secure so many great contributers to the film as far as actors/actresses, music and SFX go?


DAMN! You should be my publicist...

To get the funding you gotta be tough enough to survive getting the **** kicked out of you but---that's part of life, right?

Never sweat how difficult a thing might be 'cause ultimitly it does matter...

'YES getting funding is difficult and YES I'm still gonna kick everyone in the teeth to get it!!!' It doesn't matter how difficult this---or anything for that matter is---YOU JUST GET IT DONE...

That what makes us the REBEL ALLIANCE...when the Evil Empire says NO we say: **** YOU! SEE YOU AT THE BOX OFFICE!!!

You need to understand 'your' film as an investment---and I have too much of a hangover to get into it here but---how will your film make a return for 'the man on the street?' 'Cause that's who backs the independant movement...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Zombie-F said:


> Maybe if you want George Lucas to sue you. lol


HELLO ZOMBIE F.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How about Allied Rebel ?
> 
> Jeff


Hello Frighteners Ent.

Is this a Company? What are the Frighteners about?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> Actually, I like *The Fabulous Baker Boys.* Spaulding and I are from a podunk town called Baker. It's the title of a movie. What we have coming up will be kick ass. And the best part of it all, George Lucas has no legal standing in this whatsoever.


No comment!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Tell me, Ethan: I see you're working on the WB lot, however, you also say the control of *Sin-Jin* is out of the hands of the studio. Does that mean you have a *Housekeeping Deal* with them? If so, how is that working out? Is it a good way to work?


You have to define the term 'Housekeeping Deal' for me...

I rent office space (First at WB in Burbank now at The Warner Hollywood Lot in LA) But have the title of PRIVATE CONTRACTOR (I pay for everything, office, assistants, production materials) so I'm my own man and I don't have to bow down and take any studio BS!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> Tell me, Ethan: I see you're working on the WB lot, however, you also say the control of *Sin-Jin* is out of the hands of the studio. Does that mean you have a *Housekeeping Deal* with them? If so, how is that working out? Is it a good way to work?


-And yes, for me, it's a good way to work...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ETHAN said:


> Hello Frighteners Ent.
> 
> Is this a Company? What are the Frighteners about?


Why Yes ETHAN, a company. Porps, costumes and the such...

Jeff

Also a walk thru Home Haunt


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Why Yes ETHAN, a company. Porps, costumes and the such...
> 
> Jeff
> 
> Also a walk thru Home Haunt


Excellent! We should talk...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ETHAN said:


> Excellent! We should talk...


Sounds good to me!
Lets!

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

ETHAN said:


> Sorry Morbius-
> 
> Yesterday was a rough one, my wife had a Raiderette Reunion to go to so some of the cast and crew (and members of THE CULT) went down to The Royal Hawaiian to crash it...And it went most of the night.


I am absolutely green with envy. :zombie:

Publicist, eh? Some folks say I have the gift of gab...

And once again, my friend I havta ask: How were you able to acquire so much great talent in terms of music, actors, SFX?

Thanks for all the Q & A, Ethan. This thread has been more informative than I ever dreamed it would be.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> I am absolutely green with envy. :zombie:
> 
> Publicist, eh? Some folks say I have the gift of gab...
> 
> And once again, my friend I havta ask: How were you able to acquire so much great talent in terms of music, actors, SFX?
> 
> Thanks for all the Q & A, Ethan. This thread has been more informative than I ever dreamed it would be.


THE SCRIPT.

It all starts with the script...


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> It doesn't matter how difficult this---or anything for that matter is---YOU JUST GET IT DONE...


Git-R-Done!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> You have to define the term 'Housekeeping Deal' for me...


In Hollywood, a "Housekeeping Deal" is when a producer or director has an office on a studio lot, with utilities, a secretary, and other basics paid for, but does not receive a salary from the studio. In exchange, a studio usually gets a first look at any project the producer or director develops.


----------



## ETHAN

I'm a private contractor. I pay my own way and this keeps studio politics at a minimum...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

THIS E-MAIL HIT MY DESK LATE LAST NIGHT...IT MAY INTEREST SOME OF YOU...

http://www.moviesonline.ca/details_news.php?id=7662


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ETHAN said:


> THIS E-MAIL HIT MY DESK LATE LAST NIGHT...IT MAY INTEREST SOME OF YOU...
> 
> http://www.moviesonline.ca/details_news.php?id=7662


A most impressive review!!!

Love this set picture


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

YES! THE CEMETERY GATES!!!!

They did a great job on that set....a real special group of people worked on this film.


----------



## Sinister

A very impressive piece that was. I checked it out this morning before I went to slave for da man. Anxious to see if Jonathan Davis portrays as good a devil as DeNiro, Pacino and Mortensson. :devil:


----------



## ETHAN

Hello-

That is a nice shot (Of the gates) isn't it. I think Davis will surprise some people....


----------



## dougspaulding

Folks, let's all do our part to help spread the (good) word about this film by going to http://imdb.com/title/tt0465605/board/threads/ and posting a positive comment. Ethan tells me it helps with the distribution discussions and negotiations.

I posted a little something (as my alter-ego augustdandelion), and would like to see y'all do the same.


----------



## ETHAN

Thank you for that...it means alot!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ETHAN,
Do you have a trailer available or is it to rough at this point?

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Damn, Doc! If I weren't so speechless with shock right now, I have a whole bunch of questions I would like to ask Mr. Callahan myself. Maybe some day I'll be so lucky to know some of my favorite entertainers on a personal level. Right now, I'm just a poor boy trying to make a livin'...


----------



## Sinister

We'll discuss some further on this subject later Doc, thanks for the story though. Great stuff! Right now, I'm going to get us back on topic.

The *Sin-Jin Smyth* website was down yesterday. I was hoping that meant the trailer was being put up, alas, I find out today that isn't the case. The site is still up for those who haven't checked it out yet. Until Ethan returns there's not a whole lot more I know about what's going down with the film. Long weekend for the man. Right E?


----------



## HibLaGrande

whoa! You got it man...sorry DR. Morbius.::


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks Hib...for anyone out there who is wondering what the heck is going on, I dropped a name of someone famous actor whom I draw blood from at work ( I work in a hospital lab)..I had to delete any post with thier name for patient privacy purposes. My apologies for any wasted time...Sinister, your posts are fine, as the real name hasn't been divulged.. Man what a predicament.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> ETHAN,
> Do you have a trailer available or is it to rough at this point?
> 
> Jeff


There is a trailer about to hit the net...and something of a rough cut has been assembled...How ya' doing Jeff?


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> We'll discuss some further on this subject later Doc, thanks for the story though. Great stuff! Right now, I'm going to get us back on topic.
> 
> The *Sin-Jin Smyth* website was down yesterday. I was hoping that meant the trailer was being put up, alas, I find out today that isn't the case. The site is still up for those who haven't checked it out yet. Until Ethan returns there's not a whole lot more I know about what's going down with the film. Long weekend for the man. Right E?


Hello SInister-

Sorry for missing in action. Yes the site was down (I saw phoned the morning after The Cult show in Vegas about it---not a good way to work through a hang over) due to tech. details on the server end...everything is fine now.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



HibLaGrande said:


> whoa! You got it man...sorry DR. Morbius.::


Hello HibLaGrande...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks Hib...for anyone out there who is wondering what the heck is going on, I dropped a name of someone famous actor whom I draw blood from at work ( I work in a hospital lab)..I had to delete any post with thier name for patient privacy purposes. My apologies for any wasted time...Sinister, your posts are fine, as the real name hasn't been divulged.. Man what a predicament.


Thank you for the explination 'cause I was very confused.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ETHAN said:


> There is a trailer about to hit the net...and something of a rough cut has been assembled...How ya' doing Jeff?


Just let us know when and where it hits, love to share it with others..Doing good ETHAN, and you?

You may want to check your message box, I believe your box is full. I wasn't able to respond to you last message.

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Yo, Ethan. Clear out your PM file. I tried to send you a PM and it said you had exceeded your limit. Damn limits!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just let us know when and where it hits, love to share it with others..Doing good ETHAN, and you?
> 
> You may want to check your message box, I believe your box is full. I wasn't able to respond to you last message.
> 
> Jeff


Hello Jeff-

Thanks, I'm good and my mailbox is clear....


----------



## ETHAN

SINISTER-

I'm clear...kick it on over!!!


----------



## ETHAN

Here is some live entertainment for anyone who wants to"kick a Hollywood hack in the dirt!"

You can go to the podcast rss feed page here: 
http://feeds.feedburner.com/ReelHorrorPodcast


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This sounds like a good show, was this the first time you were on this show?

Jeff


----------



## ETHAN

Yeah...Sorry I should have said something about the Forum and "Frightners" my mistake...

Next time...


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ethan,
I look forward to seeing Sin-Jin-Smyth, I pray to _insert name of prefered diety here_ that it is rated R 

It's good to know that it is still possible to get things done in the movie industry without studio marketing dicks running the show. I was certain that the big guys had effectively snuffed out that option.

I've become so turned off by the Hollwood cookie cutter movie industry that I don't even bother with it anymore. It seems that as long as they can flash a cola ad, put in a plug for the flavor of the week pop star and get you to pay for it, then the movie itself is just an afterthought.The marketing formula is blatantly obvious, the more hype that is generated for any given flick,the bigger the turd they are trying to feed you.

RANT-BOT disabled


----------



## ETHAN

HibLaGrande said:


> Etahn,
> I look forward to seeing Sin-Jin-Smyth, I pray to _insert name of prefered diety here_ that it is rated R
> 
> It's good to know that it is still possible to get things done in the movie industry without studio marketing dicks running the show. I was certain that the big guys had effectively snuffed out that option.
> 
> I've become so turned off by the Hollwood cookie cutter movie industry that I don't even bother with it anymore. It seems that as long as they can flash a cola ad, put in a plug for the flavor of the week pop star and get you to pay for it, then the movie itself is just an afterthought.The marketing formula is blatantly obvious, the more hype that is generated for any given flick,the bigger the turd they are trying to feed you.
> 
> RANT-BOT disabled


BRO-

YOU ARE MY KIND OF FAN! AND SIN-JIN SMYTH IS A 'HARD' R!


----------



## dougspaulding

ETHAN said:


> YOU ARE MY KIND OF FAN! AND SIN-JIN SMYTH IS A 'HARD' R!


You said hard!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Perv!


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> Yeah...Sorry I should have said something about the Forum and "Frightners" my mistake...
> 
> Next time...


Already...forgetting us little guys..(sigh) soon you'll be the big director. I just hope you don't forget your root fans. NAAAAAA! You ROCK MAN!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> Already...forgetting us little guys..(sigh) soon you'll be the big director. I just hope you don't forget your root fans. NAAAAAA! You ROCK MAN!


PLEASE! Give me a little credit....I would have no business IN THIS BUSINESS if I forgot anything as important as people (Or fans---if I'm fortunate enough) who will make this thing work...


----------



## Dr Morbius

ETHAN said:


> PLEASE! Give me a little credit....I would have no business IN THIS BUSINESS if I forgot anything as important as people (Or fans---if I'm fortunate enough) who will make this thing work...


Yea,I know..I was just joking.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Can't wait to see a trailer on your movie Ethan. I'm a big fan of MS, as you may be able to tell from my user and website name. I can't wait to hear their music with your film. As a novice at producing my own web pages I have to say the hanging man flash on the opening page of your web site rocks. I love it. The photo of your cemetery gates is indeed awesome looking. A front shot of those gates would make a good opening image for a web page. Thanks for your hard work on this film. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sinister

This from Dread Central today Sat. Mar. 18, 2006:

The first review that showed up online for Ethan Dettenmaier's debut film, Sin-Jim Smyth, managed to justify all the advanced press we’d been giving it to date. I love it when that happens. 

Though a realatively rave review (read it here), it was a review of a film that is not yet finished. Ethan just sent us a better-sized version of the teaser poster for the film, which I’ve gotta say is badass in it’s simplicity, and filled us in on what’s left to do with Sin-Jin. 

"We have to shoot the opening sequence set in India where - during a dust storm -soldiers of The Indian Army find proof of The Devil, and a factory raid." He told us. "Since the film takes place under elements similar to a police state, rogue elements from Federal Station 66 raid a tractor factory and eliminate all the members of a resistance movement Known as Tempest V...Killing everyone."

Now that’s what I’m talking about! There’s still little known about the film’s actual plot, other than that is has to do with the transport of a prisoner known only as Sin-Jin Smyth (Korn frontman Jonathan Davis) and the devil. That’s all I want to know, damnit. Keep it here for the latest on the film, and be sure to hit the official Sin-Jin Smyth site for more cool stuff!

- Johnny Butane


This just keeps getting better and better by the minute!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Forbidden Crypts said:


> Can't wait to see a trailer on your movie Ethan. I'm a big fan of MS, as you may be able to tell from my user and website name. I can't wait to hear their music with your film. As a novice at producing my own web pages I have to say the hanging man flash on the opening page of your web site rocks. I love it. The photo of your cemetery gates is indeed awesome looking. A front shot of those gates would make a good opening image for a web page. Thanks for your hard work on this film. Can't wait to see it.


Hello Forbidden-

Thank you for that...a trailer hits this week. And I'll pass the compliment along to our web master (Who gets the wip most of the time) he'll appreciate it...

I think YOU---will like work MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE does in this film and they will be a guest HERE at some point...

We actually built those gates so it means alot to hear some one compliment the set like that...thank you!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Sinister said:


> This from Dread Central today Sat. Mar. 18, 2006:
> 
> The first review that showed up online for Ethan Dettenmaier's debut film, Sin-Jim Smyth, managed to justify all the advanced press we'd been giving it to date. I love it when that happens.
> 
> Though a realatively rave review (read it here), it was a review of a film that is not yet finished. Ethan just sent us a better-sized version of the teaser poster for the film, which I've gotta say is badass in it's simplicity, and filled us in on what's left to do with Sin-Jin.
> 
> "We have to shoot the opening sequence set in India where - during a dust storm -soldiers of The Indian Army find proof of The Devil, and a factory raid." He told us. "Since the film takes place under elements similar to a police state, rogue elements from Federal Station 66 raid a tractor factory and eliminate all the members of a resistance movement Known as Tempest V...Killing everyone."
> 
> Now that's what I'm talking about! There's still little known about the film's actual plot, other than that is has to do with the transport of a prisoner known only as Sin-Jin Smyth (Korn frontman Jonathan Davis) and the devil. That's all I want to know, damnit. Keep it here for the latest on the film, and be sure to hit the official Sin-Jin Smyth site for more cool stuff!
> 
> - Johnny Butane
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better by the minute!


I didn't even know about this yet!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

Thank you for the post SINISTER-


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ethan,
I listened to the pod cast you linked up a few weeks ago.The host kinda got on my nerves but you sound cool. You have a very smooth radio voice.  with your music contacts I would think you could get an XM radio station going and really plug the hell out of SIN-JIN-SMYTH. or atleast make some coin to help finance your next project whatever that may be.

Sorry, talking out of my ass again.
for someone who hates marketing whores, I sure do think like one.:xbones:


----------



## dougspaulding

More radio:

http://www.gravethoughts.com/gravethoughtsradio.htm

Nice tee shirts too, by the way.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



HibLaGrande said:


> Ethan,
> I listened to the pod cast you linked up a few weeks ago.The host kinda got on my nerves but you sound cool. You have a very smooth radio voice.  with your music contacts I would think you could get an XM radio station going and really plug the hell out of SIN-JIN-SMYTH. or atleast make some coin to help finance your next project whatever that may be.
> 
> Sorry, talking out of my ass again.
> for someone who hates marketing whores, I sure do think like one.:xbones:


THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENT (AND I DON'T THINK YOU'RE TALKIN' OUT OF YOUR ASS!)


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



dougspaulding said:


> More radio:
> 
> http://www.gravethoughts.com/gravethoughtsradio.htm
> 
> Nice tee shirts too, by the way.


HELLO DS-

I don't think I've heard this yet...


----------



## ETHAN

BUT I DID JUST HEAR THIS...CLASSIC!

http://feeds.feedburner.com/ReelHorrorPodcast

If you have an interest in SPECIAL MAKE-UP FX...YOU MIGHT LIKE THIS 'CAUSE OUR F/X TECH DUKE CULLIN SITS IN ON IT.


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*

SORRY FOR THE INTERRUPTION---

A NEW VERSION OF THE SIN-JIN SMYTH SITE (www.sin-jinsmyth.com) JUST HIT THE NET...W/ A TRAILER!!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Sinister

Awright you mofo's! Get yer butts over to the site and check it out. The site has been updated and the teaser trailer is out. The darkness absolute surrounds the entity known as SIN-JIN SMYTH. He stands patiently waiting in his cell...waiting until the right moment to spread his brand of chaos and even though you can't see them, his eyes pierce the dark and see right through you. This is the vibe this freakin' trailer gives off. For its simplicity, it is very effective and one of the best out there. Like I said, do yourself a favor and give this film some love by viewing the trailer. The Sinister one commands thee!


----------



## claymud

That part with the jail cell did give me the heblies, mixed in with a few gebblies. Kinda bummed that I won't be able to see it in theaters though.


----------



## Sinister

The profiles are kicking too over on the site. This is all coming together and will be worth the wait. For all those naysayers out there who thinks this will bomb: Get your sorry asses over there if you are one of these people and see what snapkick productions has in store for the world. Nothing short of complete, utter annhilation. :devil:


----------



## ETHAN

Sinister said:


> Awright you mofo's! Get yer butts over to the site and check it out. The site has been updated and the teaser trailer is out. The darkness absolute surrounds the entity known as SIN-JIN SMYTH. He stands patiently waiting in his cell...waiting until the right moment to spread his brand of chaos and even though you can't see them, his eyes pierce the dark and see right through you. This is the vibe this freakin' trailer gives off. For its simplicity, it is very effective and one of the best out there. Like I said, do yourself a favor and give this film some love by viewing the trailer. The Sinister one commands thee!


Now this is one of the best write-ups I've seen on this....NICE WORK AND THANK YOU!!!


----------



## ETHAN

claymud said:


> That part with the jail cell did give me the heblies, mixed in with a few gebblies. Kinda bummed that I won't be able to see it in theaters though.


Hello Claymud-

I'm glad you liked the trailer...You will get to see it in theatres...


----------



## ETHAN

Sinister said:


> The profiles are kicking too over on the site. This is all coming together and will be worth the wait. For all those naysayers out there who thinks this will bomb: Get your sorry asses over there if you are one of these people and see what snapkick productions has in store for the world. Nothing short of complete, utter annhilation. :devil:


THANK YOU SINISTER-

What exactly is the publicity fee we agreed on? Ha-Ha! Thank you...I'm glad you like the profiles...there's more information coming your way, the site is only about 40% done!


----------



## ETHAN

BTW-

An interesting behind the scenes write-up...

http://horror411interviews.com/ETHAN_DETTENMAIER


----------



## claymud

ETHAN said:


> Hello Claymud-
> 
> I'm glad you liked the trailer...You will get to see it in theatres...


I rember u mentioning somewhere that the movie would be R and... I'm still stuck in Minordom... but if I work on my beard a little more


----------



## ETHAN

I Will Make Sure You See It...


----------



## ETHAN

THE SIN-JIN SMYTH REBEL ALLIANCE NEEDS 'YOU' TO STOP THE EVIL STUDIO EMPIRE! PLEASE ENLIST TODAY!!!

http://www.myspace.com/sinjinsmyth666

[email protected]


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think some of my posts were deleted...hmmm It's OK, since this is your forum, it just surprised me...it's never happened to me before.Makes me think I have nothing of value to say. guess it's true! I'll shut up now.


----------



## ETHAN

HOLD UP! 

We wouldn't delete any posts from you or anyone else...tell me what you have to say and we'll talk it out...

YOU ARE VALUED...SO LET'S CUT THAT **** OUT!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

No way did I direct that last post to you, ETHAN. I don't think you _could_ delete my post, even if you wanted to (which I don't think you would). I was refering to my comment about your trailer..How quicktime 7 is required, how I thought it was scant, but I loved it anyway...even your comment about having tech difficulties is gone...wierd!


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> I think some of my posts were deleted...hmmm It's OK, since this is your forum, it just surprised me...it's never happened to me before.Makes me think I have nothing of value to say. guess it's true! I'll shut up now.


The only one here that has the power to delete another person's post here is me, as this is my forum and I can tell you I certainly DID NOT delete any posts to this thread.

DR MORBIUS, the replies you refer to aren't even in this thread. They're in the thread that ETHAN started specifically for the trailer, found here:

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1880


----------



## Dr Morbius

OOPS! My bad!

So sorry! Please to forgive!


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> OOPS! My bad!
> 
> So sorry! Please to forgive!


Please do me a favor, in the future if there's a problem like this, send me a PM about it or ask about it in the comments and feedback forum.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I feel like perfect ass. But, then again, nobody's perfect.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Dr Morbius said:


> I feel like perfect ass. But, then again, nobody's perfect.


you feel like Jennifer Anistons rear????


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yes, but smellier and less heart-shaped.


----------



## ETHAN

Dr Morbius said:


> No way did I direct that last post to you, ETHAN. I don't think you _could_ delete my post, even if you wanted to (which I don't think you would). I was refering to my comment about your trailer..How quicktime 7 is required, how I thought it was scant, but I loved it anyway...even your comment about having tech difficulties is gone...wierd!


HELLO DOCTOR...

I'm sorry I mis-understood! You're one of my favorite members here I just wanted to make clear that I wouldn't delete work or opinion of anyone else.

I'm glad you liked the trailer....btw!


----------



## ETHAN

Zombie-F said:


> The only one here that has the power to delete another person's post here is me, as this is my forum and I can tell you I certainly DID NOT delete any posts to this thread.
> 
> DR MORBIUS, the replies you refer to aren't even in this thread. They're in the thread that ETHAN started specifically for the trailer, found here:
> 
> http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1880


There we go...I'll jump over there and mix it up!


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



Dr Morbius said:


> OOPS! My bad!
> 
> So sorry! Please to forgive!


YOU'RE GOOD WITH US MORBIUS...(I do that kind of thing all the time)!


----------



## ETHAN

Dr Morbius said:


> I feel like perfect ass. But, then again, nobody's perfect.


Don't sweat it...


----------



## ETHAN

*Sin-jin Smyth*



HibLaGrande said:


> you feel like Jennifer Anistons rear????


Now that's funny!


----------



## Sinister

Now, that we've gotten Jennifer Anniston's perfect ass out of our system (Did I really say that?) just wanted to give you guys a shout out to check the website if you haven't. A great bunch over there on the forums. I post there and I think Spaulding has a time or two. Come over and join us and the rest of the Pit Crew. There's a lot of good things coming that way!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Hey! A Sin-Jin thread.Perfect! Hi everybody! Sinister sent me! I'm a Sin-Jin Smyth follower,and Ethan Dettenmaier admirer! (From a safe distance!)
So..I have to follow Jennifer Anniston's Perfect Ass? THAT will now be the name of my garage band,so..thankyou!

Sinister...damn...your avatar is hot! Gingersnaps...I was disturbed by how I became more turned-on to "Ginger",the more wolfed-out she got! 

Ok..too much information!

"Trick or Treat" all!


----------



## Sinister

Hey Pact! Glad to have you over here. Now get to posting!  A lot of cool threads here and a lot of good people, like I told you, I wouldn't have sent you over if there weren't.

Aaaaaaahhhhh, Katharine Isabelle. Kat looks good wolfed out or not. Thanks for the compliment on the avvie though. One of my good buddy's here, Frightener's Entertainment, before he got to know me, thought that was me!  I quickly steered him in the right direction and toward *Ginger Snaps* great film that it is.

Go say "Hello" in the welcome forum. You'll find everyone here is a friendly bunch as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh how true, Sinister "is not" a hot chick in latex!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Ow,.damn! "Frighteners".. I would have been so disappointed! 
In a parallel universe..Sinister IS a hot chick in latex...Who still wouldn't give us the time of day!! 

Katharine Isabelle. What has she been up to? I agree she looks attractive in civillian garb,as well as lycanthropic! She was in...Freddy vs Jason I think?

Let's put Katharine in our remake of "Trick or Treat"! Glenn Danzig..or Richard Tyson as "Sammi Curr". 

Hope everything is going great. 

PS: I'm not Captain Dallas,.but I do like to place my life in the hands of scheming, killer androids!


----------



## Sinister

Faustian_Pact said:


> Ow,.damn! "Frighteners".. I would have been so disappointed!
> In a parallel universe..Sinister IS a hot chick in latex...Who still wouldn't give us the time of day!!
> 
> Katharine Isabelle. What has she been up to? I agree she looks attractive in civillian garb,as well as lycanthropic! She was in...Freddy vs Jason I think?
> 
> Let's put Katharine in our remake of "Trick or Treat"! Glenn Danzig..or Richard Tyson as "Sammi Curr".
> 
> Hope everything is going great.
> 
> PS: I'm not Captain Dallas,.but I do like to place my life in the hands of scheming, killer androids!


Trust me, I would make a very ugly chick. I have the hair, but that's about it.

Katharine Isabelle seems to be doing a lot of TV right now. I'm sure it's all Canadian since she operates out of Vancouver. Glenn Danzig is too short to play Sammi Curr and Tyson just isn't who I would picture as the undead rocker. In fact, I'm not sure who I would cast. The question I have is, who would play Skippy's role?


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Hmm...now I've been challenged! I like Katharine for the lead,because she has this great air of "detest" about her. A key ingredient for the pretty actress who has to feign attraction to her co-star! I want the remake just right! And lot's of Fastway. To make up for the hit $ they took from doing the original.

Sammi Curr....Kiefer Sutherland,or Vincent Gallo.

Ethan Dettenmaier can play the Gene Simmons role of the DJ! 

Ronnie J.Dio can play the anti-metal reverend in a great in joke/nod to Ozzy! 

Skippy's part,"Eddie"..must be pasty and unglamorous.Hmm? I like Sam Huntington or Giuseppe Andrews from "Detroit Rock City".

Martin Starr as his buddy Roger.

Bentley Little cameos as the Principal. 

We'll work on it!!


----------



## Sinister

I think I would have Rob Zombie do the Gene Simmons role of Nuke. Zombie just looks like one of these very libral rock and roll raise hell type of DJ's.

Marilyn Manson is this centuries bad boy of rock that prents and preachers everywhere are trying to run out of the world on a rail. Who better suited to play the preacher role. I would say Nick Stahl for Skippy and Isabelle won't do nudity, so she couldn't play the bad girl role of Jeannie, maybe Leslie then and possible Shannon Elizabeth, who has seemingly no trouble with nudity, could play the other? Jason Biggs would be perfect as the dorky friend Roger. Just watch how the original and Biggs act. It's almost a mirror in actions and mannerisms.

You'll have to give me some time on Sammi Curr. But I'm sure I can come up with something.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Oh yeah.
I had Katharine pegged as the unrealistically sympathetic love interest/pep-squad member.

I'm locked on Guiseppe Andrews for Eddie. Detroit Rock City is pedigree baby!
If you go for the unglamorous,real kid approach,which I loved about the original.

Nick Stahl is a good choice though.

Bad girl...Taryn Manning. 

Vincent Gallo would be quite scary as Sammi. Remember..Curr was in his 30's in the movie. Today he'd be 21! Dave Mustaine's voice comes to mind for some reason. 

Roger..I'd go for an unknown like Starr..or Seth Rogan.

Preppy bully..a Casper Van Dien type.

Molly Ringwald as Eddie's mom!  

Zombie is a good call for the DJ.

Dio as the TV preacher!

Everyone see:"Sin-Jin Smyth" when it hits!

Gotta' respect the thread!


----------



## Sinister

In more Sin-Jin news:

SIN-JIN SMYTH GETS UNLEASHED...IN PRINT!

The first evidence of the Devil's existance will materialize in a SPECIAL EDITION STORY/COLLECTOR'S BOOK (Rumored to be a LIMITED EDITION RELEASE this book will also include interviews with the cast/crew, exclusive pictures, concept designs and a few surprises) titled SIN-JIN SMYTH: UNLEASHED. The story (Scribed by project creator Ethan Dettenmaier and potentially the first in a series) will not only feature the rough and tumble characters in the film but also incorperate new characters, story mythology, concept art (by Sin-jin Smyth Concept artist John Turner), history, parallel storylines and the presence of MR. SIN-JIN SMYTH himself who promises to tear the roof off your Halloween Holiday! So get ready!

TIME TO LOCK AND LOAD! Pre-order sales will be avail. at Apex Publications, (The publishers of Apex Science Fiction and Horror Digest) at http://www.apexdigest.com/sjs.shtml for the special pre-order price of $7.99. Producers warn that the material is not suitable anyone under 18.

Also, there's a new interview with Da Man here: http://www.hypokritical.com/ethan.html

A lot of good stuff comin' down soon, my comrades! Expect major announcements on this forum soon to come. :xbones:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Sinister is the man! Love the new avatar! "New" as in same..but different!

Your horror harem:Katharine Isabelle.Ashley Laurence.Devon Aoki.

If I ever put out a magazine,count on a gig Sinister!

By then,I bet I won't be able to afford you!!

Unless I get that script of yours past Katharine's security!!


----------



## Sinister

Dude, if you can get me hooked up with Katharine Isabelle, I'll do most of my work for you Pro Bono!  What I can't afford to not to be paid for will be dirt cheap, I promise you. Remember, you read it right here.


----------



## Sinister

Here's yet another interview with our main man, Ethan! It involves discussion centering on Jonathan Davis of *Korn.* You can check out all the details on the *Korn* Unleashed site right here: http://kornunleashed.net/main.php?subaction=showcomments&id=1146271919&archive=&start_from=&ucat


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man, Cool interview! I loved that bully story and Ethan not remembering it..

The Horseman of the Apocalypes sounds cool. That interview just expresses what Ethan is all about. The fans. **** commercialism.


----------



## Sinister

I'm hoping to toss my name into the hat to contribute anything to the writing of those two script sequels. I've already expressed my interest in doing so to Da Man. I just hope I don't spread myself out so thin I become transparent.  Post Apocalyptic situations kick ass on so many levels and I want to be in the middle of it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> I'm hoping to toss my name into the hat to contribute anything to the writing of those two script sequels. I've already expressed my interest in doing so to Da Man. I just hope I don't spread myself out so thin I become transparent.  Post Apocalyptic situations kick ass on so many levels and I want to be in the middle of it.


Good luck Sin!


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

*The Greatest Movie You've Never Heard Of...Sin-Jin Smyth.*

The Greatest Movie You've Never Heard Of...Sin-Jin Smyth.

by Justin Berger

'Sin-Jin Smyth' is not a movie you will see on your kid's happy meals. It is not going to be featured in a commercial tie-in for a soda or a brand of car. It is not going to star members of the TV show, the OC. And it is most certainly not a remake, a prequel or a sequel of any kind. In fact, 'Sin-Jin Smyth' may be one of the most original films to come out of Hollywood in a long time.

Why then, you may ask yourself, have I never heard of it? Well, you needn't look any further than Hollywood itself to find that answer.

'Sin-Jin Smyth' is truly an independent film. It is not being backed by any major Hollywood studios or any 'A-List' actors. Tom Cruise nor Will Smith play the hero in this film. It is not being produced by George Clooney or Steven Spielberg. You will not find a sappy love story or a cliched ending here. No endorsement deals by sneaker companies and absolutely no cute, cuddly sidekicks.

What you will find is pure, good ol' fashioned story telling.

Oh, and did we mention, the Devil?

As you can see, 'Sin-Jin Smyth' is not your typical Hollywood film. And it's creator, Ethan Dettenmaier, is not your typical Hollywood director.

While Ethan will tell you that he is just a guy off the street making a movie, do not let this man's humble and self-effacing appearance deceive you for a minute. This is a dedicated individual who is putting all of his effort into making the best movie he can for the audience.

"This film (Sin-Jin Smyth) may be loved or it may be hated. It may be discarded in a vault somewhere or it may get people angry - the opinion of the audience is and always will be their privilege - but that doesn't change the fact that they will get my absolute best effort, the absolute best I could give for the film and the fans! That's how, no matter what, I'll be at peace with whatever the public's reaction is. Because I did my best and gave my best - around the clock - for more than a year, without selling out for a cheap buck! That's what the audience deserves!" - Ethan Dettenmaier

The film has been embraced by horror movie fans across the internet. Many top horror film websites have featured an interview with writer and director Ethan Dettenmaier and, along with other film sites, have all given glowing reviews from the screenings they have been shown by Dettenmaier himself.

"...this movie will kick your teeth in. Sin-Jin Smyth is one of those happy surprises that sometimes bubble forth from the depths of low-budget filmmaking. Ethan Dettenmaier has it all in this film... character, plotting, suspense, and structure, as well as some disturbing, original images and the obsessional drive necessary to bring them to life on film." - pitofhorror.com

"I can honestly say that this is one smart, stylish, and very original film." - www.moviesonline.ca

"It's a stylish, scary ride that will have you checking under the bed before going to sleep." - reelhorror.com

The movie stars Roddy Piper (John Carpenter's THEY LIVE), Richard Tyson (KINDERGARTEN COP, BLACK HAWK DOWN) and Jonathan Davis of the rock band, KoRn. While the movie has been tagged as a horror film, Dettenmaier says it is more of a noir piece that even non-horror fans will enjoy.

Set against an eerie Kansas cemetary, 'Sin-Jin Smyth' is a film that will make you remember why you loved going to the movies as a kid;

The smell of the popcorn. The dimming of the lights. The flicker of the projector...and the screams of the audience!

The film opens in October.

http://www.sin-jinsmyth.com


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hmmm..Sin-jin Smyth. Interesting. I'm sure I will have to check it out. Who is this Ethan guy, anyway? ...hehe


----------



## Faustian_Pact

The best post apocalyptic scenario is still in the Terminator series..and they (The Producers) fail time after time to delve into,and capitalize on it!

So...go ahead and drop the ball - Andy Vanja & Mario Kassar.

Ethan & Ken are going to pick up that fumble,and run it in for a touchdown!

Michael Biehn will be in it too..just to rub salt in your clueless hides!

Go Sin-Jin Smyth. Go Sinister. Go Kathy King! Go Dr. Morbius' Ghoul Bot!

Land of The Ghoul Bots!,"They didn't come to win the contest..they came to conquer the world'...


----------



## Sinister

So many projects...so little time...so few arms...:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> So many projects...so little time...so few arms...:googly:


Truely depends on the projects, but I find a good long stick will do wonders.

Sorry, recalling youth......


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Sin-Jin Smyth has already become a very special project.

Look at all of the creative people this movie has united! 

I have absolutely no idea where the plot of Sin-Jin is going. I like what I am seeing though!

Putting Piper & Tyson together? Nothing short of genius!

Check out how good they look in the ominously lit "Jail' set photos.


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

Sign up for the Official Sin-Jin Smyth Newsletter and stay up-to-date on the film, cast and crew!

http://www.hypokritical.com


----------



## Sinister

Justin? Is that you man? If it is, welcome to Unpleasant Street! I can't wait to get my copy so I can continue the mission of spreading the good word around. Ken


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

'Tis I indeed.


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

The first newsletter will be coming out 6.6.06 of course.


----------



## Sinister

How appropriate!  Incidentally, it's the same day as another remake is released that would have been better served being left alone.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Incidentally, it's the same day as another remake is released that would have been better served being left alone. [/QUOTE]

Man,..I was just thinking about this. Why?! The Omen is a classic!
It still holds up. Ahh...it makes no sense...but will make $$$$

Creepy though...that a remake could have come years ago...but it happens to be made/released in a year where the 666 date lines up.Same as the original. Hmmm...


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

Sin-Jin Smyth Crew To Appear At Fangoria's Weekend of Horrors Convention

FANGORIA's Weekend of Horrors convention, presented by Anchor Bay Entertainment, to be held June 2-4, 2006 at LAs Burbank Airport Hilton (2500 Hollywood Way).

A SIN-JIN SMYTH panel will be present with actors Roddy (THEY LIVE) Piper, Richard (BIG BAD WOLF) Tyson, Kevin (STRANGELAND) Gage, Eileen (THE EXORCIST) Deitz, stunt coordinator Chris (ARMY OF DARKNESS) Doyle and writer/director Ethan Dettenmaier.

http://www.fangoria.com


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy crap! The SJS crew and Ethan in LA! And I have to WORK!!! ARRGHH!

Sinister...are you gonna be in LA in time to meet him? I hope so!


----------



## Sinister

I'm certainly planning on it. Want to get out to meet not only Ethan and the *Sin-Jin Smyth* cast, but our own crew at the Sin-Jin board including Hypokritical (Sin-Jin) John Gray, John Jasper, Demon Kuss and probably a few others. Me and Spaulding will probably give periodic updates as things progress. Barring unforseen problems, I'm ready to roll. Sorry you can't make it out Doc, but DS and I will represent for Unpleasant Street as best as we are able and try not to embarass everyone too bad.  :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"DS and I will represent for Unpleasant Street as best as we are able and try not to embarass everyone too bad.  :jol:"

There is never bad press, have a ball, be on the front page


----------



## dougspaulding

Yeah - $19.50 for shipping and handling - from Glendale!

FYI, Sin: I just called Creation Entertainment to inquire about that, and was told that we still have to pay shipping even if we pick them up in person!?!?!?

On the bright side, they said they had plenty left, so it'll be three for the show, eh?


----------



## Sinister

Yeah...three it is. Omega will be happy, but he won't be the one out of cash, will he?  

I'm going to cram in as much networking as possible. We have a dream and got to follow it come hell or highwater.


----------



## Sin-Jin Smyth

Dealing with the Devil.

by Justin Berger

"Every Halloween at midnight, the Devil simultaneously appears in two places -- the high plains of India and a quiet cemetary in Kansas."

Coming soon to movie theaters is an independent film that has gotten the online horror community buzzing with excitement and anticipation. The film is called, "Sin-Jin Smyth" and it is the product of writer and director, Ethan Dettenmaier.

Set in the badlands of Kansas, the story follows two Federal Marshals who receive orders to transport a prisoner across state lines over Halloween weekend during a tornado warning. The prisoner's identity is completely unknown, except for his name: Sin-Jin Smyth.

The first thing you notice as Sin-Jin Smyth opens up is the mood and atmosphere of the film, which has been captured beautifully by the director. Set against the backdrop of an eerie, abandoned cemetary, the credits flash over dark and foreboding imagery that gives the audience the impression that they really aren't in Kansas anymore. As the tone is set and the film begins we are thrust into a very wicked and unsettling reality.

From the first few moments of the film, Sin-Jin Smyth grabs you and doesn't let go. Gritty and visceral, the movie exposes itself as a dark and bleak story while still maintaining an element of dark humor within the dialogue, giving the audience a momentary release from the building tension. Each scene is designed with a purpose, drawing you deeper into the story and before you know it you are completely engaged in the film and it is then that you realize you are in for one helluva ride!

As the story unfolds we discover that the two main characters, played by Roddy Piper (They Live, WWE) and Richard Tyson (Kindergarten Cop, Black Hawk Down), are lacking the typical Hollywood criteria of most major characters - they are not good guys. And as the story progresses you are hard pressed to find many of the generic elements we have grown accustomed to in most movies.

This is what draws you in. 

The sharp turn off of the beaten path. 

Blazing a trail into the unknown, Dettenmaier takes us on a ride to places we haven't been before. As the adage goes, 'there is nothing new under the sun', Sin-Jin Smyth pushes that envelope and brings a story of mystery and intrigue wrapped tightly around the throat of horror and action. 

The film's two main characters are unique in that they have not been formulated from the files of redundancy. From the relentless weather to the friction between them, these two are constantly at odds with everything around them. As we follow them through this story we watch with grim fascination as their lives spiral downward out of control. Much like we gawk at an automobile accident, Sin-Jin Smyth gives us that same blend of interest and repulsiveness that always has us turning our heads to look.

One of the most visually captivating scenes is a gunfight between the two Federal Marshals and a rogue band of renegade soldiers. The heavy weaponry is pulled out for this one as concussion grenades, full auto machine guns and sledgehammers are used against the Marshals. In a firefight that rivals most war movies, action fans will not be disappointed as a hail of bullets and explosions will leave the audience shellshocked!

The title character, Sin-Jin Smyth (portrayed flawlessly by Jonathan Davis of the rock band, Korn), is one of the most unsettling aspects of the film. Much like the Marshals, the audience is left with an uneasy feeling about this quiet and unknown character. Bathed in shadow, we are only given glimpses of this mysterious figure until the end where everything is revealed in stark contrast to the darkness the character inhabits throughout the movie. 

The character of Sin-Jin Smyth will undoubtedly become an icon of horror like that of Jason Vorhees, Freddy Kreuger and Michael Myers, as fans seek to discover the story behind this ultimate villain. 

The movie also stars Charles Cyphers (Halloween, Assault On Precinct 13), Eileen Dietz (The Exorcist, Constantine), Jenna Jameson (Howard Stern's Private Parts), Kevin Gage (Heat, GI Jane), John Philbin (Point Break, Tombstone), Camden Toy (Buffy The Vampire Slayer), Jacqueline Moore (WWE, Fear Factor), Billy Duffy (guitarist for The Cult) and many others.

While most of the film has been kept under wraps (due to Dettenmaier's mission not to spoil the movie) a new trailer will be coming out within the next couple of months which will contain many glimpses into this elusive story and keep rabid fans talking until the movie is released in theaters. With plans for a comic book series, novellas exploring the mythology of the character as well as a video game, Ethan Dettenmaier isn't pulling any punches with the fans. As for a sequel?

Dettenmaier says it's up to the fans. Whatever they want, he plans to deliver!


----------



## Sinister

Can't wait to see the rough cut of this in another week or so. Fangoria Con draws ever nigh.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Prepare for another carpet-bomb review campaign from Sin-Jin Smyth/Hypokritical for "Sin-Jin Smyth."

You overwhelm the masses like there were twelve of you Justin!
$$$$$ of promotion,for free! 

Get ready to be grabbed by the throat-because he won't let go. 

Tick..tick..tick...


----------



## Sinister

Before Justin beats me to the punch, I'm going to post this new interview with Ethan from Moviehole.com. If ever there was something that cements my decision about doing what I want to do no matter by whatever means necessary, then it's this interview. READ THIS! Good stuff here!

http://www.moviehole.net/interviews/20060522_interview_ethan_dettenmaier.html


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Thanks for posting that Sinister!

Ethan is an inspiration!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

I can't wait to see Tyson & Piper on-screen! Some of us have,and..ahem..will, get to see a rough cut. I have been so enthused about the cast,I haven't been too interested in digging into what the devil Sin-Jin Smyth is going to look like! I'm happy Ethan isn't spoiling his own damn movie. Most movie trailers these days have so much exposition in them,that they negate any reason to see the film.


----------



## grapegrl

I'm sure everyone already heard this about Sin-Jin star Jonathan Davis, but I figured I would post it anyway...

*Korn Kancels Euro Tour*

06/12/2006 4:42 PM, E! Online
Josh Grossberg

_Korn's summer harvest has ended before it could even begin. _
_The rap-rock band was forced to cancel the remaining dates of its European tour after frontman Jonathan Davis was hospitalized and diagnosed with a blood disorder. _
_In a post on the band's official Website, the singer told fans he had checked into a London hospital following Saturday's gig at the U.K.'s Download Festival. Doctors told him he had immune thrombocytopenic purpura, an infection that prevents platelets produced by bone marrow from clotting normally. _
_"I started getting these weird bruises all over my body about two weeks ago. I was getting very weak after the shows so I saw a doctor in London Friday," writes Davis. "He took some blood tests and when the results came in, they rushed me to the hospital." _
_The vocalist was shocked to learn he had ITP, which he apparently contracted after suffering an allergic reaction to prescription medication. _
_"My blood platelets were really low. If I continued to headbang onstage, I could have had a brain hemorrhage and dropped dead on the spot. Most humans have between 140 and 400 in their cells. I had 5...no joke... FIVE," he continues, adding that he was ordered to remain in the hospital until his physicians could get his blood "in some kind of healthy shape." _
_"The doctors are telling me that each day I've been here in the hospital, my platelet count has been going up and I should be healthy to play in a few weeks." _
_In a press release, Korn announced it was scrapping the rest of the European gigs, which included a number of festival stops as well as a show at Amsterdam's Heineken Music Hall on Tuesday, until Davis sufficiently recovers. _
_"We were truly looking forward to playing the rest of the overseas dates," the band said, "so we have tremendous regrets about not being able to connect with our fans, whom we know are the best in the world. We want to thank them for their understanding and loyal support--and, at the same time, let them know that we will see them when we return to Europe." _
_With the band locked into a headline slot on the Family Values tour, running through North America until mid-September, it is unlikely the Euro dates will be made up until the fall. (The Family Values road show kicks off July 27 in Virginia Beach, Virginia and wraps up in West Palm Beach, Florida Sept. 20.) _
_But Davis says he and the other members will do everything in their power to "come back soon to play dates we are unable to play this tour." _
_Although Davis was MIA, his band mates--guitarist James "Munky" Shaffer, basist Reginald "fieldy" Arvizu and drummer David Silveria--went on with the show at Saturday's Download Festival. _
_Recruiting some kindred spirits from several other bands on the bill to fill in for the ailing singer, Korn played a truncated 30-minute set. Among the guests were Slipknot/Stone Sour singer Corey Taylor, Jesse Hasek of 10 Years, M. Shadlows from Avenged Sevenfold and Benji Webbe of Skindred._


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Today...June 29th (here on the West Coast!) is Ethan Dettenmaier's Birthday!

Happy Birthday,Ethan!


----------



## Sinister

Happy Birthday, Ethan! Hope you had a hell of a day, my friend!


----------



## Sinister

I know it's been awhile since anyone has posted anything on my buddy, Ethan Dettemaier's film *Sin-Jin Smyth *but the time has come for yet another chapter in an up n' comin' illustrious career. To this, I present the newest in what has already been very positive reviews, from Brian's Blog on IGN.com. 

Every Halloween at midnight, the Devil simultaneously appears in two places...the high plains of India and a small cemetery in Kansas. So begins writer/director Ethan Dettenmaier's upcoming film, *Sin-Jin Smyth*, released through his very own Snapkick Production Company. With a veteran ensemble cast, including Korn front man Jonathan Davis as the title character, *Sin-Jin Smyth* has quickly become one of the most anticipated films of 2007.

The mood and ambience of this film is firmly established in the first few minutes as a platoon of Indian soldiers makes a shocking discovery on the Pakistani/Indian border that is later traced back to the Devil! We're then immediately transported to the Kansas Frontier. While two small children are trick or treating, they run through the gates of an isolated cemetery in the small town of Shin Bone, Kansas. The children are immediately confronted by the graveyard's bizarre caretaker, who warns them on the danger of trespassing in the deserted cemetery.

*Sin-Jin Smyth* wastes no time defining itself as a serious horror movie. The camp and B-movie feel of most horror films is replaced with an original and intriguing story that pulls you into this movie like gravity. So much suspense is built just from the initial shots of the graveyard. You'll find yourself immersed, searching through the worn out tombstones and dead trees, looking to see what's waiting in the darkness. The imagery, alone, throughout this film will keep you engrossed.

The story continues as two federal marshals are dispatched to the local sheriffs' office to pick up and escort a mysterious prisoner across state lines. Former WWF superstar Roddy Piper delivers a breakthrough performance as Federal Marshal Trent Polly. His realistic portrayal as the hardened, veteran officer, kicks down the door for him to be taken more seriously for his acting ability. Richard Tyson (_Black Hawk Down_) stars as the tough as nails, renegade, Federal Marshal, Tyree, who serves as an instructor for the Federal School Of Interrogation. Richard Tyson showcases his acting strength with his dark, intense, and brooding interpretation of this character. In one of the most aggressive scenes in the movie, Marshal Tyree is forcibly interrogating a captured suspect as classical music echoes throughout the room. A perfect example of his demeanor, as it is cross-cut with him instructing new Federal Cadets on how to apply _'pain to get answers'_.

While escorting the prisoner, known only as Sin-Jin Smyth, unexpected events lead the marshals to a rundown farmhouse, which is where the movie really begins to take off. The action and suspense is relentless, leaving you on the edge of your seat, waiting to see what happens next. At this point, we begin to see the framework of a plan set into motion. Unseen forces have brought these men to this place. The momentum of this film reaches the apex perfectly as marshals Polly and Tyree are confronted with the reality of the situation they have stumbled into. They must also confront each of their pasts. Piper's past -- as a Staff Sgt. and suspect war criminal back from the Middle East -- is an especially interesting one.

If the film has a drawback, it's a very bleak depiction of the future with the United States under martial law, on the brink of an apocalypse (Ethan later disclosed, after the screening, that the sequel takes place during a nuclear winter with the United States in a modern-day civil war) and a cast of wicked characters. Here, conventional script framework is abandoned for a group of bad characters, many of which have heroic moments, but all are ultimately wicked men who are more interested in destruction than 'old school' police values of 'protect and serve'. But even this aspect is revolutionary, in a sense, compared to what Hollywood has been serving to the public. And, in some ways, this makes the film much more interesting.

*Sin-Jin Smyth* breaks through the horror genre and stands alone because of it's substance and style. With it's dark and graphic imagery, imaginative and creative story, skillful direction, and an all-star Hollywood cast everyone will recognize, *Sin-Jin Smyth* deserves to be one of the most anticipated films of 2007. See you in hell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, you heard from Ethan on you script?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

I cannot wait to see this movie. Everything I have read about it so far sounds good, I'm eagerly anticipating the release. Sounds DIFFERENT from alot of the crap the studios are rolling out.

I am glad there seems to be a renewed interest in the Horror genre as of late. However, I grow tired of the studio fluff: the barely 20 year old, stereotypically beautiful cast and cliche storylines are getting old. FYI the "clever" promotion won't save it if it's crap. And stop, I mean STOP remaking classic horror films. Seriously. The Fog, the Omen, Psycho(Don't even get me started) are classics. Why would you want to do that? You cannot improve on perfection, you just can't. Getting off topic here.oops.

Anyway, I will be first in line to see this film. I also like the teaser. Shows just enough to peak the interest without giving away too much. Although, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to guess there are some kind of make-up f/x going on. The suspense is killin' me. Hope it's good   

Rant over.......


----------



## Omega

Oh **** Ethans birthday passed, **** it happy late birthday man. I love what i've seen of the film thus far Ethan definately knows his ****e and I won't be surprised if it's one of the top grossing films of the year.


----------



## HibLaGrande

when is it due to be out?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

I was wondering that too Hib. We're getting impatient here Ethan 

And where is that new trailer, Hmmmmm? :devil:


----------



## Sinister

HibLaGrande said:


> when is it due to be out?


For whatever reason, its release has been pushed back yet again. From near as I can understand, there is some business with re-shoots. Don't expect to see this one gang until February...or even March.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Oh boy, horror movies don't do so well around spring time. Do you think it might be held over untill next fall?


----------



## Sinister

Springtime or no, my friend, if the movie in question sucks in whatever genre Horror included, then it doesn't deserve to do well. I don't think this will be the case with Sin-Jin. I have faith that Mr. Dettenmaier is going to do us all proud.


----------



## Sinister

*New Radio Interview With Ethan Dettenmaier!*

Check this absolute cool interview with my bud, Ethan Dettenmaier on Haunted Radio 66.6. In it, he discusses the state of Horror movies today, his take on remakes, mention of new innovative writers, Halloween and of course, *Sin-Jin Smyth.*

So, show some support for our man here and post or recommend this to friends, family and boards wherever you go. It mirrors a lot what one of your favorite mods here think about these issues. Entertaining as always, Ethan gives a great interview.

http://esnips.com/doc/df31efec-7a3b...5/Channel-66.6-HM-~-Haunted-Radio-102706b.mp3


----------

